# Low fibre really helps me, do you follow a low fibre diet?



## Boat

Hey, about 4 months ago or so my gastro specialist started me on a low fibre diet that's really quite restrictive and I've personally found it really helps! Does anybody else follow a low fibre diet? How effective has it been for you?


----------



## Miss_sarah89

I follow a low fiber diet. my dietitian recently told me i can start adding foodds back in. Im getting worse again now







gonna have to make another appointment to see her


----------



## IBS-D guy

I saw a specialist today who wanted to try a diet change before I change medication. I've been told to completely remove cereal fibre along with all fruit, all vegetables (except potato flesh and carrots),pulses and lentils, chocolate, artificial sweeteners, carbonated drinks and most alcohol.Looks like its going to be fish and rice or meat and potato for the next 3 months.Does this sound similar to what you are trying?


----------



## faze action

I'm gluten-free, so automatically lower in fiber because of that. And it definitely helps. I recently ate gluten-free oatmeal for a couple of days in a row and got diarrhea from it, so I'm probably sensitive to fiber in general, which is common for a lot of IBS-ers. Funny thing is I can take Citrucel fiber pills with no ill effects (they actually help).


----------



## IBS-D guy

Boat said:


> Hey, about 4 months ago or so my gastro specialist started me on a low fibre diet that's really quite restrictive and I've personally found it really helps! Does anybody else follow a low fibre diet? How effective has it been for you?


Out of curiosity what exactly does your low fibre diet entail, what are and aren't you allowed?


----------



## MsE

Boat said:


> Hey, about 4 months ago or so my gastro specialist started me on a low fibre diet that's really quite restrictive and I've personally found it really helps! Does anybody else follow a low fibre diet? How effective has it been for you?


----------



## MsE

Oops, sorry about the post above. First post and got a bit confused.Anyway, I happened to be searching this forum to see if anyone else responds to low fibre. I've noticed my digestion does it tough when I eat raw food, meals with a lot of veges/fibre, and definitely whole grain breads. In fact whole grain bread used to make my guts cease up -- like a decrease in motility. Although the stools were soft, they were very slow, sluggish and difficult to pass.I'm a week into the Low FODMAP diet and while it's given some relief, the adjustment to the new diet has meant an increase in fibre content of my meals. I noticed I was a LOT worse after wholemeal Spelt bread (now banned), and have had bad days after big stir fry vege meals (all low fodmap veges with white rice) and also queasy and uncomfortable after salad lunches (tomato, cucumber, parsley, olives with quinoa or corn cous cous) or snacks of low fodmap fruit. Following these observations, I'm cutting back on fibre, eating veges which are more thoroughly cooked and in smaller amounts, and less fruit. Last night I had a chicken and vege soup (well cooked potato, celery, carrot & parsley), and this morning bacon eggs and white GF bread. Belly feels better than it did. I'm hoping the low fodmap might make my digestion a bit stronger, and eventually I might tolerate high fibe better.?? Good luck.


----------



## tummyrumbles

I've found I've got to be really careful with fibre. I keep a diary of everything I eat during the day and compare good days with not so good days. My condition was/is Leaky Gas which is gas from incomplete evacuation. I evacuate completely (?) in the morning now, but gas seems to gradually start up again around mid-day. Around 5.00 pm I really have to go to the loo to expel it. I'm not sure whether this is digestion gas from that morning or from the previous day, but if I eat certain foods they cause a slight cramping the next morning. My diet tends to be ordinary foods: meat with potato, carrots, peas, broccoli, corn all seem to be OK. Eggs on toast, cheese on toast, fried rice. banana for fruit. I eat less now, and try to eat my main dinner before 7.00 pm. I wouldn't follow any of the diets here religiously but just follow the main point: Keeps sugars down, keep to the safe veges, no alcohol. I don't eat red meat. No lollies. No snacking late at night. I gave up milk too during the week but have it on week-ends when I can relax a bit more.


----------



## IBS-D guy

Unfortunatley my no cereal fibre no fruit/veg diet has made my symptoms worse! Spoke to the hospital this morning who now think that i may be lactose intolerant as the only food that has increased in the new diet is dairy. Im now eliminating dairy as well to see if things improve


----------



## IBS-D guy

I'm now over 3 weeks into the low fibre diet. My symptoms have barely changed, i have the same urgency and feeling of incomplete evacuation. Also frequency is unchanged. The only change appears to be on some days my BMs are more fully formed, though before the diet this could occasionally happen as well so i dont know whether its a coincidence. Oh well i'll give it another three or four weeks and then its onto the next attempt,a change in medication.


----------



## Ybeaty

Low fiber? Take out fruit and veggies? I say this because I have been doc. After doc. Nothing worked, but maybe for a short while . Ive been doing this for thirteen yrs. It got so .. Bad I even had surgery for hemorrhoids







. I'm saying this because its so frustrating to suffer from this craziness! My husband came across this documentary called fat, sick and nearly dead. I really encourage watching this! Ive been making this a daily diet and have not experienced ibs for a month! When having it for 13yrs. 1to3 times weekly! Wanted to share good luck everyone!


----------



## Korga

I am just the opposite. High-fiber seems to work for me, and I have problems with Hemorrhoids if I eat low-fiber.


----------



## Boat

Sorry about my slow reply, I've copied out the diet sheet I have to follow below as some people have asked what mine entails- I have split these into rough food groups.I can have ANY white rice or pasta including rice pudding and I avoid brown or wild rice, whole meal pasta.I can't have any pulses so lentils, beans, peas are a no go. I can have all dairy excluding cottage cheeses with fruits or ice cream with nuts.I can have any meat generally (though I find personally read meat flares me up) I have to avoid "course, fibrous meat".I can have seedless or jelly hams, rindless marmalade and honey and I can't have jam with pops or seeds etc.I can't have any nuts, but I can have smooth peanut butter.I can have any fruit which has no pips, stewed peeled fruits are also okay I can't have all fresh uncooked fruit and dried fruits.I can have potatoes boiled, mashed or fried and avoid everything else (I stick to this loosely as I like getting some variety in my diet) I can have small portions of well cooked/boiled vegetables such as parsnips/swede.I can have white breads, no brown bread ever. I can have rich tea biscuits but not digestive ones. Anything made with whole grain etc is a no!Therefore any whole grain cereals are also a no go, I can have things like cornflakes, rice krispies and ready brek.There are no restrictions on fluids, although I don't drink much alcohol.That's pretty much my diet! I should point out I'm very pain heavy with my IBS, and I was put on this diet by a gastro


----------



## Boat

Specialist whom wanted to "slow" my stomach down!


----------



## Boat

PS where is says "jelly hams" it's supposed to say JELLY JAMS. (stupid autocorrect)


----------



## Mr 100

this recent report fron Jan 2012 turns some generally accepted thoughts about high and low fibre diets on their head, excerpt follows,"For more than 40 years, scientists and physicians have thought eating a high-fiber diet lowered a person's risk of diverticulosis, a disease of the large intestine in which pouches develop in the colon wall. A new study of more than 2,000 people reveals the opposite may be true.The study, conducted by researchers at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill School of Medicine , found that consuming a diet high in fiber raised, rather than lowered, the risk of developing diverticulosis. The findings also counter the commonly-held belief that constipation increases a person's risk of the disease."Despite the significant morbidity and mortality of symptomatic diverticulosis, it looks like we may have been wrong, for decades, about why diverticula actually form," said Anne Peery, MD, a fellow in the gastroenterology and hepatology division at UNC and the study's lead researcher. The study appears in the February 2012 issue of the journal Gastroenterology."read more, http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-01/uonc-dhi012312.php


----------



## MsE

I'm not surprised people have varying reactions. High fibre has been disastrous for me and yet I know a guy with ulcerative colitis who feels a lot better with increased fibre, as in raw veges and whole grains. I think us poor IBS folk are just lumbered with a big bunch of trial and error in finding what helps us get well, seeing theres's so much contradictory medical information. Lucky for me low-Fodmap has ended up helping me a lot. Mind you, that's after over 20 years of pretty crappy health that wasn't helped one iota by medical or (bloody expensive!) naturopathic methods. I've had to restrict the diet further, but I'm feeling a lot better, and am very glad of the discovery.


----------

